# Squirtle's First Year



## manda88 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just a bunch of random photos of Squirtle from when I first got her in October 2011  She hatched August 2011 so the title is somewhat apt...!















































The most recent ones of her are the outside ones  Also I don't keep her on the Lygnocel substrate anymore if anyone's wondering


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW you're good at capturing great pose !!!
He looks adorable.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Oct 11, 2012)

You are an amazing photographer!!! Every picture was super cute!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 11, 2012)

You should so try to sell the pizza box one to Dominos! LOL. very cute!!!!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 11, 2012)

Those are some great pictures..


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 11, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> WOW you're good at capturing great pose !!!



exactly what i was thinking. all those pics are great!!! wanna come snap some shots of my tort for me


----------



## manda88 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone  glad you like her!



Team Gomberg said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > WOW you're good at capturing great pose !!!
> ...



Sure! Wanna pay for my flights?  I'd love to visit California!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 12, 2012)

love every pic!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 12, 2012)

The dominoes picture is one of the top ten photos I've seen on here. I'm saving it in my phone, hope that's okay!


----------



## manda88 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you all! 



Blake m said:


> The dominoes picture is one of the top ten photos I've seen on here. I'm saving it in my phone, hope that's okay!



Aww thank you so much, and of course!


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 12, 2012)

So cute !
The picture with dominos pizza is so funny


----------



## bogart20 (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess he's a teenage mutant ninja squirtle. He loves pizza lol


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 12, 2012)

very cute!!


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Oct 12, 2012)

Such an adorable tort  Nice job with the photos!


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the pizza one! haha


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## manda88 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Bogart I love your tiny baby in your avatar! So cute!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 13, 2012)

So adorable!! Great pictures


----------



## ahhwataday (Oct 13, 2012)

Pics are great!


----------



## manda88 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------

